# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  [Mise  jour bloque] problme de maj: boucle perptuelle

## simipi

bonjour.

Mon portable  tlcharg 3 mises  jour Vista. Depuis, j'ai un message configuration des mises  jour tape 3 sur 3 0% efectus, au bout de quelques secondes, reboot et rebelote, a recommence.
en mode sans echec idem. Une restauration fichier ssytme rsoudrait il le problme, ou sinon, comment arreter le processus ?  ::cry:: 

J'ai vu que plusieurs utilisateurs ont ce problme avec ces mises  jour. Pour l'instant chez microsoft, on n'en parle pas.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

Tu peux faire une restauration voir si a va rgler le problme.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

edit: une personne me dit que la manipulation ne marche pas toujours. merci de faire des retours




> The solution from VRMIO in French :
> 
> * Taper F5 jusqu' avoir le gestionnaire de dmarrage Windows
> 
> * Taper ensuite sur F8 et choisir "Rparer mon ordinateur"
> 
> * Une fentre s'ouvre appele "Recovery Options"
> 
> * Choisir "Franais " et suivant
> ...

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

Merci pour l'information je m'apprtais  l'installer ::aie::

----------


## pattyvancap

Bonjour,

j'ai rencontr le mme problme de mise  jour. J'ai voulu excut la manipulation propose mais aprs avoir taper F5 et puis F8 je n'ai pas l'option rparer mon ordinateur mais une autre srie de possiblits essayes sans succs...

Avez vous d'autres ides  proposer?

Merci d'avance!

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

Si tu a ton cd de windows, tu peux utiliser la rparation du systme mais je ne suis pas sur que sa va rgler le problme.

----------


## taygeur

Bonjour,

J'ai le mme problme, une fois la restauration systeme a super bien march mais j'ai pas russi  bloqu la mise  jour .

Et la ce matin il s'est de nouveau bloqu mais cette fois ci il reste bloqu sur la finalisation de restauration du systeme !

Que faire maintenant ?

SVP , merci

----------


## cvivi60

j'ai eu le mme soucis 3 fois pareil tout essayer rparer remettre une version antrieur (l il me disait fichiers restauration non disponibles) ect .. donc les 3 fois j'ai formater et rinstaller. J'en ai eu assez car 3 fois en 2 mois ... donc maintenant j'installe que les mises  jour importante et ca fait 2 mois j'ai plus le soucis ! Mais c'est vraiment trange qu'on ne puisse pas faire toutes les mises  jours de vista sans avoir ce problme  :8O:  donc pour moi plus de mises a jour recommands ou facultatives je vois que cette solution.

bon courage

vivi qui aimerait qu'on lui change son vista contre un xp ou autre + performant  ::cry:: 

ps : pour qu'il tlcharge pas seule faut changer les pramtres dans windows update en haut a gauche et ne l'autoriser qu'a tlcharger les mises  jour importante

----------

